# Longy - 1st Jan



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Well anybody interested in heading out new years day?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, check seabreeze. Swell will be up for the whole week as a result of the low near QLD


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I got out and back this morning (luckily unscathed  )- no wind but very lumpy and the Sand Monster was out!!! Didn't want to be paddling out there alone so came back in, if there is no wind will you be interested.

Cheers


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

You are a brave man Dave.
Swell will pick up more yet.
The wind is forecast to stay the same all week but I was talking to a mate who said it has gone south east at Cresent Head.
I need some king action before I go back to work.
Open to all options.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Wigg - well looking for options, it was looking very fishing whilst I was out there.

Was also thinking the swell may bring some of the larger reds in for an easy feed.

But safety is more important - maybe some where else - lets see where this thread takes us.

Cheers


----------

